# Facebook - double authentification - perte de l'accès



## alex123456 (23 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de vous contacter car je suis face à une situation où je désespère de récupérer mon compte Facebook.

En effet, il y a quelques jours de cela, mon compte Facebook a été désactivé lors d'une manipulation de tentative de connexion de ma page Facebook à mon site internet.

Je décide alors de tout le simplement le réactiver en me connectant de nouveau dessus. Or (chose que j'ignorais) la double authentification est activée. Et pour avoir de nouveau accès à mon compte, je dois renseigner le code envoyé sur mon téléphone sauf que le téléphone renseigné est un ancien numéro de téléphone dont je n'ai plus l'accès... et pour je ne sais quelles raisons, impossible de passer cette étape malgré mes divers essais pour tenter de la contourner...

Le support Facebook est, quant à lui, totalement inexistant et je désespère de trouver une solution à mon problème.

Peut-être l'un d'entre vous a déjà été confronté à cette situation et saura m'aider.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2020)

__





						Modifier ou rÃ©initialiser votre mot de passe Facebook | Pages dâ€™aide Facebook
					

Découvrez comment modifier ou réinitialiser votre mot de passe Facebook.




					fr-fr.facebook.com


----------



## Dieudonne (18 Août 2021)

Bonjour l'équipe, je n'arrive plus à me connecter à Facebook, parce-que j'ai perdue l'accès à mon code d'authentification à deux. Mais j'ai passé par toutes les méthodes possible en vain veiller m'aider à avoir visage de mon compte


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2021)

Dieudonne a dit:


> Bonjour l'équipe, je n'arrive plus à me connecter à Facebook, parce-que j'ai perdue l'accès à mon code d'authentification à deux. Mais j'ai passé par toutes les méthodes possible en vain veiller m'aider à avoir visage de mon compte


Alors là il ne faut pas rêver avec une authentification à 2 facteurs, la seule solution est de contacter le support de Facebook !


----------

